# 2010 Kidding has began for ******* Acres with a bang!



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm in the doghouse-Kadisha once again gave me doe kids-but 4 this time. She has never gave mea buck kid.....Anyone want to buy a LaMancha doe kid or two or three? :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol what are the lines? and how much


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a pretty girl!!! Congrats - now where are them baby pics?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow 4 congrats..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Wow- quad does! That's luck at its finest!  Congrats on all the girlies


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

SDK said:


> lol what are the lines? and how much


Ditto!! :greengrin:

Pics??? *hint* :ROFL:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations! :stars: Ho hum, ho hum, just waiting for pics.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS X 4!!! :shocked:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Umm.....pics may be a day or two out-but maybe by the weekend and once they get their sea legs under them ;-). Kadisha is out of Huricane-PM Spot Katalist 2*M and *B South-Fork Tropical Cruise. The sire, Rockin-CB QK Wager is out of Quixote Kate's Kareem and the Dam is Rockin CB QM Ramadam. The full pedigree is on my website ( www.freewebs.com/redneckacres ) Kadisha appraised with an EEEV 90 this last year as a 2 year old. As for price I haven't thought of that yet-but pondering upon some package deals as I need to keep the herd small. Kadisha isn't for sale though ;-). Although the stinker better give me buck kids for a year 'cause I have does coming out my ears from her. She gave me a single doe as a yearling, twin does as a 2 year old and then four this year-crazy goat! At least she gave me some with color I guess. Now it's just to wait and see if her 3 daughters still to kid give me any bucks. Anyone have some cool "K" names? Or ******* type names?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Oops, I guess I priced the kids out of Kadisha-forgot I had already figured that out ;-). They are priced at $350.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Hoping to get pictures tomorrow-between work and goats it's been crazy here the last couple of days. Kadisha's a regular milkin' machine now. I know one doeling will be going to a friend, but i'm definately going to have to cut back this year-epecially if I keep getting does.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i like the lines.. i jsut need to see what happens with my budget


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the 4 girls!!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Stacey, yeah now I just hope the rest of the girls dont give me to many more does-All 4 are doing great and are eating pretty good to, although it is going to be awhile before I can get them tattooed.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

And here they are, sorry not the best picture, but no one was available to help me get a better one.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Your pic is just fine. :thumb: It's fun to see them exploring!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

All I can say is I WISH . . . .


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the black and tan !!!! *wubwubwub*


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah finally got something other than creme, white, or brown with white ;-). I wish I could get an aweasome looking chocolate colored doeling;-). Of course I really dont need anymore doelings;-).


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Cute babies! Congrats I wish I was that lucky with my munchies!! lol.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah keep hoping for a buck kid out of her some year so I can just be surprised, LoL. Now I almost just figure i'll get does out of her as she never has given me bucks-of course this was only her 3rd freshening-but still. I've never had a doe other than her who has only given me one or the other. The most i've ever gotten out of my big does is triplets-I guess she wanted to break my record and skip giving me triplets .


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats it, weren switching luck!! All I get are bucks!! I can only keep so many!! I'm so envious!! lol.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I hope you get some does-because I really dont need any more for this year;-). Her oldest daughter is looking like she may kid possibly today. Atleast I know she is getting closer to it.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Kadisha's oldest daughter, Lilly is looking like she could kid today-of course she has to pick a day that is cold, windy, and rainy. She isn't doing much yet-has a bit of tail pressure and a thin string of goo-'course she's had that for a day or two.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Any names yet? And has Lilly kidded yet? congrats on your adorable quads 

Scratch that second question, I had my dates wrong in my head


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Lilly's due anytime-she was bred around the same day as Kadisha and my other doe that kidded. Oh oops I guess it is 4 and 2 I forgot about her kids, LoL. No names yet for sure-my sister thought of some good ones so, but I haven't filled out registration papers yet.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Lilly kidded, and guess what? Yes, she had twin doelings!!! One is lightred,brown with a bit of white on the face and the other one is chocolate colored. So I have 6 does and two bucks-the 6 does all have the same sire. Yay for a break now-well a break from kidding. I dont have any due 'till April 2nd or 3rd. Definatly looking to be a doe year here once again.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Pretty  Hope my mancha decides to have some doelings


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I wish a had that many doelings!!! What's your secret?? :scratch: :scratch: LOL!!

:ROFL:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I dont know........but I sure hope I dont get to many more does. Maybe that's the key-hope you dont get does and then you'll get does, LoL.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

So far, I think I have decided on names for all the does.......subject to change though....

Kadisha's 4

******* Acres RCBW Kayla
******* Acres RCBW Kitty
******* Acres RCBW Kamilah
******* Acres RCBW Kiah 

Kalily's doe kids

******* Acres RCBW Poppy
******* Acres RCBW Tiger Lily

If anyone has any other ideas let me know.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I love the names!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow! Quad doelings! I'd die of shock. Congratulations!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Although she had a good sized belly on her-I didn't expect 4. They are all doing well though, so are my other two doelings. Thankgoodness I have awhile 'till the next one kids;-). We have had a pretty good doe year here. I sure hope I can sell a few kids before breeding season shows up again.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Just had one of Kadisha's daughters from last year give me a doe kid and a buck kid-'course the buck kid's the one with most of the color. So, at least now I can say one had a buck kid. Next in line is Edie and Eileen my grades and then miss Kelsey and Essie to. Oh and then I still have Sophie to kid as well.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Had one of my LaMancha/Saanen grades kid today with twin black with tan bucklings. Now i'm waiting on the next grade to one to kid-she should kid sometime today hopefully during the day light. Atleast the weather isn't rainy and cold like it was yesterday.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

could be a long night-I think she could kid duirng the night. I just checked on her and she is standing in her barn-but nothing as of yet.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O Boy! Babies soon I hope!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

She kidded really early this morning with a buck and a doe-kept taking forever and ever and not getting anywhere so had to assist her a bit-but all 3 are doing well. She had a buck and a doe. The buck I used this year on most ofthem is sure throwing his his coloring in his kids. Mos of my doelings this year are black with than or black with white markings;-). Guess I got color though instead of lots of creme colored kids. Oh and to kick it all off on this April fools day it is snowing out! And the cat had her kittens yesterday-had 7-I think she keeps increasing her litters each year.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Had Essie kid yesterday with a single doe kid-almost finished with kidding season. I'm glad though since it seems it's a doe year and I really dont need to many more does ;-).


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Alright, you and me, changing kidding luck!! I have too many bucks and not enough does!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on such a productive year lol :stars:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

It's crazy-i've never really had a buck year since I began so I am due for one next year I hope. I wish Kadisha would give me some bucks for a change next year. She's sure looking good for having quads this year. My friend, Patricia Walker is having a buck year to. Next year's going to be hard to figure out who to sell since what I have will be mostly purebreds and the rest Americans-no more grades.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Guess What? Yep..........Rose (Kalily's daughter, Kadisha's granddaughter) kidded today with a single sundgau doeling............Thank goodness I am almost finished kidding......I'm so in the dog house-LoL!!!! I was at work for the temp service and got out of having to help on that one.... I have like 9 doe kids to freshen next year....if i'm counting right....something like that...one of Kadisha's doelings is at a new home so that helps a tiny bit I suppose. I'm so ready for buck year to acctually happen for a change.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats on the new doeling. Please send doeling karma to my does. Some of them are smelling mighty bucky.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah hope you start having doe kids and I stop- I really really dont need anymore-but my does are being naughty and not listening to me.....Like I say I am thankful to be almost finished. ;-)


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Sophie kidded this morning with twin black w/white bucklings. I kept saying they were going to be bucks and they were-of course I say that with them all. Now just down to Kelsey the hairball. As colorful as these ones are my mom said she wished there was one doe atleast. Hopefully by this next kidding season i'll be done with the grades and only have Americans and Purebreds. I thought that I was done with the grades this year-but registered kids yesterday and found that I still have grades. ;-)I guess it'll make it easier to figure out who to sell this next year.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, my kidding season officially ended today. Kelsey had a white buckling and a black and white doeling. When the weather ever straightens out i'll have to get a group photo of my does for this year.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Offical names for this year's doe kids are as follow's with ******* Acres in front
RCBW Karisma(Kadisha''s daughter now owned by Huricane-PM dairygoats)
RCBW Kayla
RCBW Kitty
RCBW Kamiliah
SLB Rhoda
RCBW Snapdragon
RCBW Poppy
SLB Electra(88% LaMancha-next years doelings should be full LaMancha)
SLB Esther
and then I have my last one, who I need to still register-a purebred doe out of Kelsey-anyone have any good name ideas? Any good "K" names?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Forgot one doe kid-******* Acres SLB Kiah-that's Kora's daughter. Still pondering upon the Last name for my last doe born. She's neat looking I should get a photo.It's a bummer the two born just before her were bucks-they are neat looking to.


----------

